# Legit Leanmaxing motivation



## tincelw (Dec 14, 2019)

Post some images which motivate you to leanmax. Post pics where the beggining is already somewhat lean not a total fatass


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## BigBoy (Dec 14, 2019)

bump


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 14, 2019)

I have a theory.
Clench your jaw. Do you get hollower cheeks while doing it? Congrats, you'll probably also have hollow cheeks after leaning down


----------



## Lars (Dec 14, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> I have a theory.
> Clench your jaw. Do you get hollower cheeks while doing it? Congrats, you'll probably also have hollow cheeks after leaning down


Lifefuel


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 14, 2019)

larsanova69 said:


> Lifefuel


It's just a random theory. But leaning down+masseter training could easily replicate results close to clenching


----------



## Cleftcel (Dec 14, 2019)

yaaaasss


----------



## CarnivoreDiet (Dec 14, 2019)

I saw a huge difference when I lost 35 pounds.


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 14, 2019)

Adding onto the user who said clinch your jaw. Squeeze your lips together to get an idea of how your bone structure and zygos look. Squeezing the lips (like foids do in their Snapchat) kinda pulls all the fat forward. I just look at this picture for lifefuel to keep cutting hopefully my face can look like that (despite the assymetrical) if I can lose the face fat.


----------



## Zyros (Dec 14, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> Adding onto the user who said clinch your jaw. Squeeze your lips together to get an idea of how your bone structure and zygos look. Squeezing the lips (like foids do in their Snapchat) kinda pulls all the fat forward. I just look at this picture for lifefuel to keep cutting hopefully my face can look like that (despite the assymetrical) if I can lose the face fat.


not really I did that before leaning and my real cheek concavity looks very different


----------



## Deleted member 2378 (Dec 28, 2019)

Zyros said:


> not really I did that before leaning and my real cheek concavity looks very different



Different in what way ? Better or...


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 28, 2019)

tincelw said:


> Post some images which motivate you to leanmax. Post pics where the beggining is already somewhat lean not a total fatass
> View attachment 192608
> View attachment 192609
> View attachment 192610
> ...


3rd one is different lighting


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 28, 2019)

tincelw said:


> Post some images which motivate you to leanmax. Post pics where the beggining is already somewhat lean not a total fatass


how dafaq his eye color change


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Zyros (Dec 28, 2019)

IngloriousBastard said:


> Different in what way ? Better or...


better. starts much higher


----------



## Deleted member 2378 (Dec 28, 2019)

Zyros said:


> better. starts much higher



Good for you !


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Apr 16, 2020)

Some random indian MM, he went from "she calls me daddy too" to "where's my hug" all cuz of weight gain. Nigga isnt even that fat in the after pic, he just isn't 10% bodyfat. 10-12% bodyfat is essential for male aesthetics, people who deny leanmaxxing's importance are incredibly retarded, even I now have begun to get hollow cheeks and legit with every lb i lose they get hollower.


----------



## Apeiron (Aug 9, 2020)

BUMP

We need more examples!
Both ascensions and descensions.
Leanmaxxing is so fucking important it can never be overstated.


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 9, 2020)

Leanmaxxing is a big cope for people who lack any bones. I say this as a guy who is rn leanmaxxing.

I had visible zygos when I was literally fat (I was like 97kg at 5'10.
my brother has a visible jawline despite being fat.
what does this tell us? you need the bones.


----------



## Apeiron (Aug 9, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> Leanmaxxing is a big cope for people who lack any bones. I say this as a guy who is rn leanmaxxing.
> 
> I had visible zygos when I was literally fat (I was like 97kg at 5'10.
> my brother has a visible jawline despite being fat.
> what does this tell us? you need the bones.



I wasn’t talking to bonecels


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 9, 2020)

Fatman O video is good


----------



## PYT (Aug 9, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> Leanmaxxing is a big cope for people who lack any bones. I say this as a guy who is rn leanmaxxing.
> 
> I had visible zygos when I was literally fat (I was like 97kg at 5'10.
> my brother has a visible jawline despite being fat.
> what does this tell us? you need the bones.


jawline? that isn't impressive he still looks like shit


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Aug 9, 2020)

I’d leanmaxx, but all my classes are online this semester and I won’t be going on campus, so there’s no point in looking good, especially when eating is a good cope. Still gonna collagenmaxx tho


----------



## Apeiron (Aug 9, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> I’d leanmaxx, but all my classes are online this semester and I won’t be going on campus, so there’s no point in looking good, especially when eating is a good cope. Still gonna collagenmaxx tho



There’s always a point in looking good.


----------



## brainded (Aug 9, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> I’d leanmaxx, but all my classes are online this semester and I won’t be going on campus, so there’s no point in looking good, especially when eating is a good cope. Still gonna collagenmaxx tho



the fuck?
That means you have a semester to basically looksmax to the extreme. When you go back you’re going to drown in pussy


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 9, 2020)

@Zyros did you get rhino?​


----------



## ProAcktiv (Aug 9, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> Leanmaxxing is a big cope for people who lack any bones. I say this as a guy who is rn leanmaxxing.
> 
> I had visible zygos when I was literally fat (I was like 97kg at 5'10.
> my brother has a visible jawline despite being fat.
> what does this tell us? you need the bones.


even if you're a bonecel leanmaxxing is the biggest looksmax possible. It's always better to look even mildly defined than looking like a potato. Calling it cope is cope


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 9, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


>



caged ngl


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 9, 2020)

top 3 smv softmaxxes

1. leanmax
2. skinmax
3. gymax (frame muscles of course)

water


----------



## Zyros (Aug 9, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> @Zyros did you get rhino?​


no


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 9, 2020)

Zyros said:


> no


So losing weight may change the nose I guess?​


----------



## Zyros (Aug 9, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> So losing weight may change the nose I guess?​


my nose didnt change


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 9, 2020)

Zyros said:


> my nose didnt change






You can't tell me there isn't a difference​


----------



## Zyros (Aug 10, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> You can't tell me there isn't a difference​


that was a 18 vs 28 year old comparison, facial frame got structurally wider and matured. if you see the nosr width itself and measure with eye inner canthus and mouth, youll see almost same distances


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 10, 2020)

Zyros said:


> that was a 18 vs 28 year old comparison, facial frame got structurally wider and matured. if you see the nosr width itself and measure with eye inner canthus and mouth, youll see almost same distances


Looks fleshier/more bulbous in the before.


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 10, 2020)

PYT said:


> jawline? that isn't impressive he still looks like shit


that photo isnt my brother, its me, I wanted to demonstrate my zygos not my bros jawline


----------



## PYT (Aug 10, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> that photo isnt my brother, its me, I wanted to demonstrate my zygos not my bros jawline


oooohhh


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Oct 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Lifefuel


I have it at %20bf mirin


----------

